
Show HN: Jelly – A search engine for busy people - rogerfernandezg
http://askjelly.com/
======
elsen
Sooooo, it's Quora/StackOverflow with anonymous mode by default and the
wording "search" instead of "ask" and no gamification system?

I like it anyway, any idea how it's supposed to scale? I mean we've all seen a
bunch of knowledge bases that are pretty much useless as they reach thousands
of almost-similar questions.

UI is buggy: can't edit an item in the "additional list", the cursor gets
moved to the end after each stroke.

------
davidjbain
HTTPS support considering you're dealing with user accounts?

------
jlg23
oO

Q: "how to travel the amazon?"

A: "We got it! Sit back and relax, you’ll get answers soon."

So, because I'm a "busy" person I'm told to sit back and relax? Aawwww. thanks
:)

Seriously: Is it a search engine or a frontend for mechanical turk? What
exactly is the benefit of it?

------
Dudebird47
Maybe this just happens in a mobile browser, but it seems very laggy as it
misses many keystrokes.

------
ismail
Was this not launched a while back by biz stone ex twitter? My memory is hazy

~~~
sbardle
Yes, Jelly is Biz Stone's company, and this App is a "Re-pivot" back to the
earlier release. I really like Biz Stone's thinking around altruism
(apparently we get the same good feeling from helping people as we do from
winning money). Using technology to promote altruism is potentially
revolutionary, so I follow Biz and Jelly closely.

